# Snakes



## rollingwiththeflow (May 23, 2017)

Went for a walk after the rain. The snakes were on the move. These two were within 50 feet of each other.


----------



## Uptonongood (May 23, 2017)

Excellent photos.


----------



## rollingwiththeflow (May 23, 2017)

*.*

Thanks. The rat snake struck the camera right after the pic was taken. They can hit pretty hard.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 23, 2017)

Nice pics,,,, that rat snake looks pretty big,,,,


----------



## smokey30725 (May 23, 2017)

Rat snakes are pretty ornery critters.


----------



## jbogg (May 23, 2017)

Nice corn snake.  Were they about the same size?


----------



## rollingwiththeflow (May 23, 2017)

Corn snake was about 3 feet. The rat snake was about 6 feet.


----------



## wvdawg (May 23, 2017)

Good captures!


----------



## Philnlucky (Jun 3, 2017)

Nice Captures!


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 3, 2017)

good shots!


----------



## cre8foru (Jul 24, 2017)

Nice. What county? Ga?


----------



## pdsniper (Jul 25, 2017)

much rather see the good snakes than the poison ones lol


----------

